

China's stock market is crashing, Chinese are trying the fix America did in 1929 - Fjolsvith
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/chinas-stock-market-crashing-chinese-095900183.html

======
bnolsen
Stupid. That "fix" artificially kept the US in the doldrums until WWII was in
full swing. They should let the bad credit/debt/investment/etc clear itself
which should then allow for a healthy recovery. Subsidizing the conditions
that caused the crash in the first place will just allow the problems to leach
off the market.

------
ChuckMcM
It is an interesting parallel but the People's bank can literally print new
money, the Wall street banks of the 30's were limited in the amount of capital
they could throw at the problem.

That said, watching the collapse which looks exactly like any 'speculators all
run for the exits' sort of deflation of a bubble, is instructive.

